# What happened to intheory?



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

What happened to *@intheory* and is she okay?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

So no one knows?

She struck me as a good person, I hope things go well for her into the future.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I have only been brushing through TAM myself so haven't noticed.

I sincerely hope she is well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

